# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Optical store for sale Brooklyn, NY

## cidehen

Brooklyn NY: Optical store for sale!
20 years in business, 5 years left on lease with possible extension, patient's records included (over 20,000 patient database), all inventory included! Please contact owner for price and more details at 917-650-0190.
1125 Liberty Ave, Brooklyn, NY 11208

----------

